# Going to do reverse Nc500 in April!



## Gregorlepict (Feb 18, 2017)

We are going to do the reverse NC500 in April. Any suggestions on where to stop?

:lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## antiquesam (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome. I'm not sure which way is the conventional way, but I went anti-clockwise in May last year. I would say that the roads can be very narrow so reversing all the way will be tricky, but you will have achieved something for the Guinness Book of Records if you succeed.


----------



## Makzine (Feb 19, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Tes (Feb 19, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.
:welcome:


----------



## taximan (Feb 19, 2017)

We're doing it clockwise (plus more bits of Scotland before and after the 500,) at the end of April and into May (4 weeks in total) so may meet somewhere.


----------



## Deleted member 58330 (Feb 19, 2017)

hi.  Good luck, half of the MHs in the UK with another 1000 from abroad every week are doing this route this year so it is not a case of where to stop, it is when you can get to stop and actually get space after 2pm.  Not being negative but do not expect solitude (might be good if you scared of the dark) as it is not going to happen.  But hey enjoy the experience...so my advise, park early and guard your view as before you know it, some german sausage will park right next to your view window....


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 19, 2017)

Gregorlepict said:


> We are going to do the reverse NC500 in April. Any suggestions on where to stop?
> 
> :lol-053::lol-053:



Hi and welcome be careful not to create a wormhole by going against the grain lol have fun.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi and welcome along to the site, loads of wildings spots round every corner.


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 19, 2017)

taximan said:


> We're doing it clockwise (plus more bits of Scotland before and after the 500,) at the end of April and into May (4 weeks in total) so may meet somewhere.




Personally from our experience ....id at the best use the NC500 as a starting point ....forgetting the East coast as it's pretty much just the route home ....

West IS best ....and search out pretty much every cul de sac ending in a small pier/harbour etc, 

Anything regularly posted on the T'interweb is likely is probably going to be filled with a heap of other motorhomes making it look like the line up in a motorhome sales place OF fridge line up in curries etc ....


----------



## The laird (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi welcome n enjoy


----------



## serrotak (Feb 20, 2017)

Gregorlepict said:


> We are going to do the reverse NC500 in April. Any suggestions on where to stop?
> 
> :lol-053::lol-053:



We will be there in June so be sure to share your experiences!


----------



## taximan (Feb 20, 2017)

mistericeman said:


> Personally from our experience ....id at the best use the NC500 as a starting point ....forgetting the East coast as it's pretty much just the route home ....
> 
> West IS best ....and search out pretty much every cul de sac ending in a small pier/harbour etc,
> 
> Anything regularly posted on the T'interweb is likely is probably going to be filled with a heap of other motorhomes making it look like the line up in a motorhome sales place OF fridge line up in curries etc ....



That's pretty well what we are doing, starting below Ayr, then all up the west and across the top and then down the East but only to Fortrose then back home down the middle.


----------



## Acti (Feb 20, 2017)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 20, 2017)

According to the NC500 website clockwise is the "correct" way but I'm doing it on my motorbike in June and will go anticlockwise as you then go along the the East coast first, so the scenery can only get better lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 20, 2017)

*Bealach na Ba (Applecross Pass)*

Who needs the Alps? A cool video going over Bealach na Ba (Applecross Pass) part of the NC500

Regards,
Del


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Feb 20, 2017)

Just try to pick a clear day to go over the Applecross pass, the view isn't quite so good in cloudy weather!  We hope to be doing most of the NC500 in May/June, but getting a bit worried about the possible hordes of fellow travellers! Good luck, everyone!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2017)

*Yes*



kernowprickles said:


> Just try to pick a clear day to go over the Applecross pass, the view isn't quite so good in cloudy weather!  We hope to be doing most of the NC500 in May/June, but getting a bit worried about the possible hordes of fellow travellers! Good luck, everyone!



Add 1 more vehicle to the hordes !
We did a lot of it Clockwise 3 years ago so we are thinking "Anticlockwise" this time.

Not busy in May and June 3 years ago but.....


----------



## caledonia (Feb 21, 2017)

[No message]


----------



## funkylyn (Feb 21, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> Who needs the Alps? A cool video going over Bealach na Ba (Applecross Pass) part of the NC500
> 
> Regards,
> Del



Wow.....Thanks......I really enjoyed that ride !


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 21, 2017)

*Heresy !*


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 21, 2017)

caledonia said:


> I think the NC500 will soon be a victim of its own success unfortunately.



That's why I want to get it done ASAP! lol

Regards,
Del


----------



## caledonia (Feb 21, 2017)

alwaysared said:


> That's why I want to get it done ASAP! lol
> 
> Regards,
> Del



I would get it done end of April beginning of May. Start of the good weather and no Midges and maybe a slim chance of finding a place the hoardes of motorhomes haven't.


----------



## Wisewoman (Feb 23, 2017)

Hi there,

I'm hoping to do do at least part of it in April too. Though I'm also island hopping to the Hebrides as this lot persuaded me to spend more time there and not to bother with the likes of touristified John O Groats. After the islands, I fully intend to get up to Durness and depending on my time I may then carry on and come down the east coast on the  NC500. Maybe our paths will cross. 

Enjoy!
Melissa


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 23, 2017)

caledonia said:


> I would get it done end of April beginning of May. Start of the good weather and no Midges and maybe a slim chance of finding a place the hoardes of motorhomes haven't.



I'm doing it on my motorbike so I won't be worried about parking up.

Regards,
Del


----------



## witzend (Feb 24, 2017)

Think about it narrow roads large vehicles there's a reason clockwise is suggested


----------



## frontslide (Feb 24, 2017)

MidAgeTraveller said:


> hi.  Good luck, half of the MHs in the UK with another 1000 from abroad every week are doing this route this year so it is not a case of where to stop, it is when you can get to stop and actually get space after 2pm.  Not being negative but do not expect solitude (might be good if you scared of the dark) as it is not going to happen.  But hey enjoy the experience...so my advise, park early and guard your view as before you know it, some german sausage will park right next to your view window....



This is why we are no longer bothering with the NC500 we are thinking of going here instead 

Google Maps


----------



## alwaysared (Feb 24, 2017)

witzend said:


> Think about it narrow roads large vehicles there's a reason clockwise is suggested



So what's the reason?

Regards,
Del


----------



## pete53 (Feb 25, 2017)

There is a great stop by Loch Maree on the A832 , 57.683656 - 5.543118 , as long as it's not midge season . Loos at parking area .
On the A835 above Ullapool at 58.033661 - 5.071026 . also loos .

Not the NC500 but A9 , Dunbeath Harbour is a wonderful place , go right up the end . Also loos . ( I don't have a toilet obsession but we have a basic van)
If going North on the A9 , fish supper from La Mirage in Helmsdale & stop at Dunbeath , it was our regular routine when returning to Orkney !

Have a good trip , Pete & Britt .


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2017)

IF you are in the vicinity ....Coigach peninsula is very much worth a visit ...stunning scenery in a geological way ...nice deserted beaches/coves AND not many folks


----------



## jake (Feb 25, 2017)

*Nc 500?*

bit of luck you will stuck behind a convoy of:scared: Italian or :scared: French m/homers ,at least 3 if not 4 vehicles going at 30mph. and braking at every corner , not my idea of a relaxing holiday,been it seen it done it ,this will become a victim of its own success and the roads are not fit for it !not sour grapes !I travel and work up here,but hey every one should experience it! :lol-049::wave:  PS nothing wrong wi the east coast nicer people and cheaper to !!


----------



## mistericeman (Feb 25, 2017)

Timing is critical IMHO.... we did last week of August/first of September.... 
Very quiet BUT then we avoided busy bits and sought out the quiter corners (we didn't even look at the NC500 route though probably touched on it in places) 
It really only needs a bit of research and a decent scale map to seek out the coastal dead ends where few folks visit because they aren't listed on the net somewhere....


----------

